# Kan inte starta mitt gentoo!!

## KgAutobahn

Installerade Gentoo igår från stage 2 med vanilla-sources. Fast jag verkar ha gjort något fel någonstans.

För när jag startade Gentoo stannade bootningen efter detta:

...

isapnp: Scanning for plug and play devices 

isapnp: No plug and play device found 

Linux NET4.0 for linux 2.4 

based upon Swansea University computer society NET3.039 

Initializing RT netlink socket 

Starting kswapd 

journalled block device driver loaded 

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnfcsiro.au) 

devfs: boot options: 0r0 

Installing knfsd (Copyright (C) 1996 okir@monab.sab.de) 

NTFS driver v1.1.22 [Flags: R/O] 

pty: 256 Unix 98 ptys configured 

serial driver version 5.05 c (2001-07-01) with many_ports share_irq serial_pci is 

APND enabled 

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A 

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A 

usb.c: registered new driver iforce 

Efter usb.c: registered new driver iforce händer inget mer.

Då tänkte jag att troligtvis är det väl bara kompilera om kärnan utan iforce stöd. Så jag bootade igen med livecd:n och detta var vad jag gjorde:

```

mkdir /mnt/gentoo 

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo 

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash 

env-update 

source /etc/profile 

cd /usr/src/linux 

make mrproper 

make menuconfig 

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install 

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.orig 

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot 

```

...Men vid nästa uppstart, samma fel igen.. Vad gör jag för fel, hur ska jag få gentoo att starta? Har ingen lust att börja om från början..

----------

## nirandone

jag tror jag har sett nåt om att vissa inte kan boota gentoo med usb-mus. koppla ur den å testa...

----------

## pipan

 *KgAutobahn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> mkdir /mnt/gentoo 
> ...

 

Eftersom du har rooten på /dev/hda3 antar jag att du även har en speciell boot partition, denna måste mountas innan du chroot:ar så att din kärna hamnar på rätt ställe.

----------

## KgAutobahn

Nej. Har ingen egen boot partition.

hda1 = Windows partition

hda2 = swap

hda3 = root

Tack ändå. Du vet inte vad som annars kan vara fel ?

----------

## pipan

nja tyvärr, men det verkar ju iaf som det är nått strul med din USB. Själv kör jag inge usb så jag vet inte rikigtigt vad som kan vara fel, jag har en kompis som kör 1.4_rc1 utan problem med usb mus, så jag skulle nog rekommendera att du kollar igenom dina inställningar i kärnan en gång till.

----------

## KgAutobahn

...fast det luriga är ju att jag kompilerade om kärnan utan något stöd för joysticks.. men ändå så får jag samma felmeddelande..

får väl kanske göra ett försök o kompilera om kärnan en gång med bara det allra nödvändigaste..

----------

## KgAutobahn

Ok. Nu har jag prövat att kompilera om kärnan. Har flyttat bzImage till min bootkatalog (har ingen boot partition). Men den bootar fortfarande från gamla kärnan ??

Jag gjorde precis på det sättet som jag gjorde förra gången (står tidigare i detta ämnet).

----------

## pipan

har du gjort ändringar i crub.conf (eller lilo.conf, tror jag den heter, om du kör lilo)

----------

## KgAutobahn

Lilo pekar på /boot/bzImage .. Det ska väl Lilo göra? 

Men jag har inte gjort några andra ändringar.

----------

## KgAutobahn

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39272

här finns en massa information om mitt problem. Jag skulle bli väldigt tacksom om någon tittade närmare på det....

----------

## KgAutobahn

Ok. Nu är det löst. Efter jag kopierat bzImage till /boot så var jag tvungen att köra /sbin/lilo en gång till. Visste inte att man var tvungen att göra det varje gång man kompilerar om kärnan.

----------

